# Car breakdowns/replacements



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a car breakdown the other day & have just found out today my insurance company will pay for me to have a hire car for 5 days whilst my own car is being fixed........ and FWIW, this is a fairly standard arrangement here in Portugal.

You learn something new every day & I thought it might be worth telling you guys about it.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good insurance here isn't it as yet I've never had any problems when I have had to use it, all been straightfirward and no hassle


----------

